# info on "daily management resorts "



## irish (Oct 12, 2007)

WOW!!! i have NEVER experienced so many problems trying to pay m/f's in my life as i have with this company. does anyone have the corporate address and officers for this company as i would like to send them a letter detailing the problems i have encountered. possible, if made aware of the ineptitude of both the website and the telephone associates in the accounting department, they will get the website up and running properly, and the phone associates schooled in the the art of customer service for next year. one can only hope!
thanks

p.s. SORRY, I JUST HAD TO VENT


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 12, 2007)

Didn't see it on their website, but they do have a Feedback page:  http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/DailyFeedback.aspx

Maybe that will help.

Dave


----------



## Dave M (Oct 12, 2007)

Their "contact us" info, including addresses, is on their website.

Daily Management was set up by The Berkley Group to manage its resorts. The Berkley Group's CEO and owner is James Lambert. Both operations are headquartered in Fort Lauderdale, although at different street addresses.

You're probably more likely to meet with success if you complain to your resort's Board of Directors. For example, if you own at Vacation Village at Parkway, you would probably contact President John Ottino.


----------



## JamminJoe (Oct 12, 2007)

Irish, I received my bill via the mail and it says you can pay online - "To pay  your Maintenance fees online visit http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com. Click on "Register" and use this code (Contract No.) to create your login account. (a valid email address will be required.)

There is a resort accounting phone number: 954-561-3381. I hope this is helpful.


----------

